# Investment Opportunity Swords Airside (Metro stop)?



## bearishbull (28 Feb 2006)

anyone considering buying in north dublin ,try and get a home near proposed metro as it will be a great amenity for the future.


----------



## jdwex (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: new metro*



			
				bearishbull said:
			
		

> anyone considering buying in north dublin ,try and get a home near proposed metro as it will be a great amenity for the future.



Looks more like a glorified tram to me...
From the newsletter
"METRO CONCEPT
Dublin Metro will be a modern, attractive and highly accessible mass transit system for the
commuters of Dublin. It will be similar in concept to Metro systems in many European
cities of similar size to Dublin. In essence, Metro will operate as a fully segregated line in
congested city centre areas, using a mix of tunnelling, cuttings and elevated structures as
appropriate, and operate more like a light rail system in the less congested outer suburban
environment where less capacity is needed.
Metro North will connect the Fingal County town of Swords to Dublin city centre, serving
Dublin Airport and providing an important commuter link for communities and institutions
on the north side of Dublin. It is forecast to carry up to 30 million passengers each year.
Full segregation allows the Metro to carry much more passengers through the city centre at
greater speeds and more frequent intervals than an on-street line.
Metro will combine the high level of accessibility associated with light rail with the high
level of reliability and fast journey times associated with metros. Metro will have significant
reserve capacity to accommodate the large growth in passenger numbers anticipated in the
long term."


Basically they are putting trams underground in the city center and calling ity a metro..


----------



## quinno (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Don't have aproblem with that, a few Eurpoean cities also do this (Stuttgart & Munich). I think separateing the trams ./ metro from the traffic above or below ground will have immesurable benefits, particularly in areas like Swords.


----------



## jdwex (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*



			
				quinno said:
			
		

> Don't have aproblem with that, a few Eurpoean cities also do this (Stuttgart & Munich). I think separateing the trams ./ metro from the traffic above or below ground will have immesurable benefits, particularly in areas like Swords.


I'm not so sure it will be segragated once it comes overground. Also, will a tram have the capacity to serve Swords-the Airport-Ballymun etc?


----------



## jdork (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

According to a story in today's indo it will run on 'stilts' when it gets out of the city centre so very much above ground! [broken link removed] 

Apparently 2 of the 3 lines would have a stop near the Great Southern Hotel rather than in the actual Airport terminal.

Nothing on the RPA website.


----------



## A.Partridge (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Whatever it is (tram or train), whatever they call it (luas or metro),  there is no doubt but it is badly needed! Dublin is still one of the few capital cities without a direct rail link to its main airport. Bring it on.


----------



## jdwex (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*



			
				A.Partridge said:
			
		

> Whatever it is (tram or train), whatever they call it (luas or metro),  there is no doubt but it is badly needed! Dublin is still one of the few capital cities without a direct rail link to its main airport. Bring it on.


The problem is that if it is just a tram it may not have the capacity to serve the airport (in particular).
jd


----------



## mac123 (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Thing is most people drive or take a taxi to/from the airport. Have you ever seen an Aircoach coach bus full or even 746/747 for that matter!
Commuter traffic out to Swords far outweighs the airport service by at least a ratio of 4:1


----------



## icantbelieve (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Maybe that because people don't trust that the aircoach will make it through Dublin traffic in time and that if there's a delay they'd be better off in their own car where they can choose to take an alternate route. A rail link to the airport wouldn't be beset by traffic problems and would probably be much more reliable and therefore utilised by more people. I wouldn't be surprised to see a similar scenario to that of the Luas where the success of the system resulted in greater capacity being added.


----------



## jdwex (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

RPA newsletter here
[broken link removed]


----------



## conor_mc (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*



			
				jdork said:
			
		

> According to a story in today's indo it will run on 'stilts' when it gets out of the city centre so very much above ground! [broken link removed]
> 
> Apparently 2 of the 3 lines would have a stop near the Great Southern Hotel rather than in the actual Airport terminal.
> 
> Nothing on the RPA website.


 
Looks like the central line (through Ballymun) has an option for a realignment just south of the airport which would take it along the route of the west line from there i.e. under the terminal, and on to Airside.

That would strike me as being the most sensible option.


----------



## ADK (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

my initial thought from reading it is that it seems like the central 1 is a done deal as its the shortest/cheapest either way it will be great for the northside about bloody time!


----------



## Jaydee (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

jdwex

I suggest you look into the difference between metro and trams a little more. e.g. metro has much higher capacity (ie passengers) and IS segragated!!! Journey times are therefore faster as the trains don't stop so often. 

The metro north will take, between the airport and the city centre, approx 17min.


----------



## Lauren (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Where does it run? I can't get that PDF link to work.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

The route hasn't been finalised-significant variations between each proposal:

- Drumcondra/Santry
- Ballymun
- Finglas

There is a story and route map in today's Irish Times


----------



## jdwex (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*



			
				Jaydee said:
			
		

> jdwex
> 
> I suggest you look into the difference between metro and trams a little more. e.g. metro has much higher capacity (ie passengers) and IS segragated!!! Journey times are therefore faster as the trains don't stop so often.
> 
> The metro north will take, between the airport and the city centre, approx 17min.


I know the difference between a metro and a tram. THe rpa aren't being clear about whether there will be on s=treet running anywhere or not. The RPA may be using Luas type stock, which would worry me.


----------



## Lauren (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Drumcondra/Santry - Null pointe
Ballymun - 3 Pointe
Finglas - 12 Pointe!

Of course I'm not biased or anything!


----------



## freelancer (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

well, I certainly am biased. I'd LOVE it to run along the west route option because I live in royal canal park but I don't see the point of running it along the M1, as the east route option proposes. Santry, Whitehall, Griffith Ave are already well served. But a metro line would really open up Ballymun and the northwest of the city if the other routes were pursued.


----------



## bearishbull (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

i live around griffith avenue ,hope they chose route beside me!!


----------



## onekeano (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: new metro*

Hey Bearishbull, maybe we should have a seperate forum for like minded people to lobby and make sure we get our metro aling the Avenue!

Roy


----------



## Humpback (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*

Wouldn't it make sense to go for the Finglas option, given that running to the west, and then along the south of the airport would open up the possibility of having stops for the 2nd terminal whenever it opens? Going with the other 2 options completely closes off any possibility of rail access to new terminal.


----------



## Guest120 (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it make sense to go for the Finglas option, given that running to the west, and then along the south of the airport would open up the possibility of having stops for the 2nd terminal whenever it opens? Going with the other 2 options completely closes off any possibility of rail access to new terminal.


Eh, the new terminal in Dublin Airport will ajoin the existing terminal. 

There is NO plan for a terminal on grounds to the west of the airport.

The Fingals option is there purely to make up the numbers as the RPA must include 3 options.


----------



## jdwex (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				Bluetonic said:
			
		

> Eh, the new terminal in Dublin Airport will ajoin the existing terminal.
> 
> There is NO plan for a terminal on grounds to the west of the airport.
> 
> The Fingals option is there purely to make up the numbers as the RPA must include 3 options.




The central option is probably a done deal. To save costs, it looks like they want to put a stop beside the Great Southern, rather than tunnel so as to have a stop under the terminal.
jd


----------



## Jaydee (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*

The proposed/general route can be viewed at  under maps. 

Metro systems don't run on-street.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*

Slightly off topic - what the hell is this graphic at the top of  of the _DTO _web pages?


----------



## jdwex (2 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				Jaydee said:
			
		

> The proposed/general route can be viewed at  under maps.
> 
> Metro systems don't run on-street.



These should be complete segregation for a proper metro.


----------



## Jaydee (7 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic - what the hell is this graphic at the top of  of the _DTO _web pages?


 
This is the DTO's Saturn model. They use it to forecast traffic growth and other wonderful transport-related impacts. The image is of the structure of the model.


----------



## Valhalla (8 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				Bluetonic said:
			
		

> Eh, the new terminal in Dublin Airport will ajoin the existing terminal.
> 
> There is NO plan for a terminal on grounds to the west of the airport.
> 
> The Fingals option is there purely to make up the numbers as the RPA must include 3 options.


 
I believe the West route is there not just because the RPA are making up the numbers but because there is an old unused railway line that runs from Broadstone right up to broombridge station (West Cabra/Finglas) which is on the maynooth line. So there would be no digging until you got to Finglas and it would link up with another rail service. If that did happen this city might start resembling others with decent transport links.


----------



## Barry O'Conn (8 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*

Does anybody else think it is a bit of a waste of money building a metro from Stephen's Green to O'Connell St when an extension of the Luas line is planned on that route too?


----------



## jdwex (8 Mar 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				Barry O'Conn said:
			
		

> Does anybody else think it is a bit of a waste of money building a metro from Stephen's Green to O'Connell St when an extension of the Luas line is planned on that route too?



It will connect with the dart there when the interconnector between spencer dock and heuston is built.


----------



## ADK (2 Jun 2006)

*Re: The New Metro - a great amenity for North Dublin - What route?*



			
				Bluetonic said:
			
		

> Eh, the new terminal in Dublin Airport will ajoin the existing terminal.
> 
> There is NO plan for a terminal on grounds to the west of the airport.
> 
> The Fingals option is there purely to make up the numbers as the RPA must include 3 options.


 
Not true there is plans for a 3rd terminal to the west of the airport

see the airport masterplan
[broken link removed]

I know this is all academic but the finglas option is the only one that could possibly accommodate the new "west" terminal as well as the main terminal.you will know what I mean if you see the map.


----------



## ADK (2 Jun 2006)

sorry here is correct link

[broken link removed]


----------

